# Flashing?



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

There is no sign of ick... and never has been in the tank. But everytime he comes up to tgis rock he quickly turns and flips near it.

Should I scratch him? Is he itchy?

Is this just him being bored and having fun? Or should I start treating him for something.

He does it every now and then, three times in a row - i'll catch him twice a day if not more. Otherwide he seems very healthy.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

reverb said:


> There is no sign of ick... and never has been in the tank. But everytime he comes up to tgis rock he quickly turns and flips near it.
> 
> Should I scratch him? Is he itchy?
> 
> ...


I don't think you want to scratch him.....

Ich will USUALLY appear on fins first. Watch him the next few days, if he really starts doing it alot, and you can see it developing, raise the temp and add salt.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Its not uncommon for them to do that sometimes.

I would moniter the fish for visable signs of possible diesease.Also test water perimeters and make sure they are up to par.

BTW- my fish used to do this occasionally, shortly after I switched water conditioners from stress coat(contains aloe vera), to aquarium pharmacuticals tap water conditioner, all flashing stopped.Just throwing this ou there but it is not uncommon for this to occur with an aloe vera product


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Its not uncommon for them to do that sometimes.
> 
> I would moniter the fish for visable signs of possible diesease.Also test water perimeters and make sure they are up to par.
> 
> ...


Good idea, also see how often they do it. Once in awhile is ok


----------

